# Chokoloskee island boat ramps



## Devin (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm planning a trip to Chokoloskee the day after Thanksgiving, friday the 29th. Does anyone know if the fishing hole boat ramp will be open? I tried searching for a phone number online to call but couldn't find anything. Called park services and they said they had no idea.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Should be open 24/7 maybe no one there to Collect money but have always seen it open. there are others in Everglades city or Choko you can use if not . Rod and gun always open also


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Or Outdoor Resorts in Chokoloskee. Ramp fee is $20.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

The only two public ramps in Chokoloskee are Chokoloskee island park and outdoor resorts. Outdoor is the first ramp you pass coming onto the island, $20 to use it. Chokoloskee island park is a nice ramp but they have some dredging planned soon to help clean out the basin to help out with low tide so not sure when that’s going to start. Chokoloskee island park would be the best ramp to use if you’re new to the area and don’t have florida marine tracks. Easy access to rabbit key and Chokoloskee passes.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

The rod and gun in Everglades is a good deep water ramp but it’s hit or miss on whether or not they will have a chain across it when you show up. Then you have to hunt down A key holder.


----------

